# live steam fittings?



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Who sells live steam fittings/bushings for g scale locos?

Manfred


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Coles Power Models, they have an ad in Steam in the Garden. 
Coles Power Models


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Regner. Their catalog is somehow hidden:
catalog 
Regards


----------



## kleinbahn (Sep 21, 2010)

I have had luck with this vendor: 

http://www.steamfittings.co.uk/asp/index.asp 

Several of the UK model engineering companies (Polly, Stuart, etc.) sell usefull bits as well.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

PM research is another good place. 
http://www.pmresearchinc.com/


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Also try Macc Models, reasonable pricing and quick shipping.

http://maccmodels.co.uk/ 

Regner is about the only place to get metric fittings, all the others are either ME or BSP.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I will be making the Regner fittings much easier to find and look at once I get them all photographed and up on my website. Metric fittings along with bushings. 

I have also used Bruce Engineering for ME threads, though the orders are always very slow. I've used Coles and Loco parts though they are usually all ME pipe thread.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Jason, 
Hopefully you will be better equipped to help with Regner metric parts as I didn't have much luck when I tried a while ago. 
I did find these German sites that seemed to have a lot of Metric parts. 
Unless you understand the language, you will just have to look at every page!!: 
http://www.dampfmodellbau-keifler.de/ 
http://www.modellbau-niggel.de/ 
I didn't use either company to order anything, I just looked to work out what I needed. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes I spent some time going through and seeing what are the actual correct valves and parts that are useful and ordered a bunch for stock. I've also found that you can successfully take a M6 Regner fitting and re thread to a M5 as the minor thread of the M6 is the Major thread of the M5. And a test proved that it works just fine.


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Steam fittings are on pages 58 -61 of the Regner catalogue; 

http://www.regner-dampftechnik.de/online_katalog


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

dampfmodellbau-Keifler.de lock under " verschraubungen" modellbau nigel does not deliver to the US! 

Manfred


----------



## kleinbahn (Sep 21, 2010)

And unfortunately Regner do not reply to e-mails in German or English for whatever reason.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

If anyone has a Regner question or a request for parts just let me know. I am the new Regner US rep. I can assure you that your answer will get answered. I also stock many of the spare parts and fittings here in the US


----------



## kleinbahn (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks and noted Jason!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Ralph Reppingen is still around, and makes boilers, etc. http://www.reppingen.de/index.html 
His english is not good.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, Ralph falls into the same category as Regner in Germany. Slow to no reply. Ive emailed him a few times and never got a response.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Slow to no reply. Ive emailed him a few times and never got a response 
Tell me about it. When we bought a batch of check valves a few years ago it was like pulling teeth. I finally got Bert in Austria to call him! The valves worked though.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason; 
Could you translate Regner's catalog to English and post it? Would really help.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris, wile I wont be translating the catalog I will be loading the parts onto my site in English for ordering. You will see it like the locomotives and steam engines currently on my site. I just photographed most of the parts I have in stock and will have to finish up when I get the rest of my stock in.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Good luck with the store Jason! I've already been out on your site and am looking forward to you getting all of the descriptions and pricing up. I too have spent time in Regner's catalog and see a lot of interesting items I would love to read more about as well as easily order. I'll be watching.


----------



## kleinbahn (Sep 21, 2010)

Posted By Chris Scott on 03 Dec 2012 09:42 AM 
Jason; 
Could you translate Regner's catalog to English and post it? Would really help. 

Or just learn the German language, it is not that hard and in some ways similar to English. And once done, Dutch becomes easy as well.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Any items you like from regner e-mail me the item # and i will translate for you (heads up to place an order with Jason!( remember: Item only not the whole catalog!) 

Manfred


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Stated to add some of the Regner parts on the site, have some valves and lubricators up and a bunch of detail parts. Also loaded the Roundhouse parts I have on hand. I also have threaded gas filler adapters in stock, price cant be beat 25.00 compared to many others selling for 35.00.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Ich spreche nur Japanisch!


----------

